# Depersonalization



## ficklejester (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone who has experienced depersonalization from cannabis use found a strain that does not cause those effects? Interested in first-hand experience.


----------



## freddyc (Sep 24, 2014)

Well actually if I'm not mistaken, that is the 'goal' for most recreational users, minus the dissociative aspect. From personal experience I can say that after smoking (sometimes) when I was a teen/young adult, I would have negative experiences. Now many years of education and self exploration later, for myself the depersonalization/dissociative 'me' was the unhealed fragments of self 'surfacing'. (feelings/shock that surfaces without the actual memories of the trauma attached) (had to dis-associate back then to survive) The goal then became the quest of 'becoming whole'.
Some folks may develop different symptoms possibly anxiety/depression, or may be labelled with schizoaffective disorder. We are all different when it comes to experience and coping abilities. 
As to a strain, again we are all different physiologically/metabolically. What benefits one may not necessarily benefit the next person. I use it what some folks would consider lightly and do not experience any of the negative effects of old, and the herb is quite a lot more powerful now as opposed to the varieties that were common in the mid/late 70's.


----------

